# What rear brakes can I use for my Altima?



## mr2mike (Oct 9, 2005)

I want to get another OEM Caliper from the scrap yard but just wanted to know which other cars do rear calipers from a 93 Altima fit?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

mr2mike said:


> I want to get another OEM Caliper from the scrap yard but just wanted to know which other cars do rear calipers from a 93 Altima fit?


rear calipers from an 89-94 maxima are the same as the altima. the rotor wont work though because of the different lug pattern.


----------



## mr2mike (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks,

I might have luck with an older model Maxima.


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

Are you looking to replace drums or upgrade rear? If you are looking to replace the drums, the disc brakes from the U13 SE would be sufficent. As far as upgrade, you could possibly put on L30 brakes, but I don't know if those are bigger or how easily they would fit.


----------



## bobdole (Oct 10, 2005)

Rear brakes are the same for the U13 and the L30. So, for those now savvy on chassi codes, that means that the front and rear brakes are the same on 93-2001 altimas. Also, as asleep said, the brakes are the same on 89-94 Maximas and 93-01 Altimas, except that the rotors are drilled for 5 lug, instead of the 4 lug pattern that altimas use.


----------

